# Fortnite millisekündige FPS-Drops



## TayPie (2. September 2019)

*Fortnite millisekündige FPS-Drops*

Guten Tag, habe folgendes Problem:
In Fortnite droppen meine FPS nur für gefühlt eine millisekunde von ca 200 auf 20-50, was für ein kleinen Mikroruckler sorgt, das passiert immer nachdem ich meine Sichtrichtung ändere.
Kurz einmal meine PC-Konfiguration:
Vega 56 8GB VRAM
16GB DDR4- 3000mhz RAM (G.Skill Aegis) (getaktet auf 3.200mhz)
B450 Pro4
Ryzen 5 2600
480 GB Patriot Burst SSD (170GB noch frei) 
kann mir einer sagen, woran es liegt? Fortnite ist das neuste Update da, Treiber sind auch aktuell.
Auch habe ich dieses Problem nur in Fortnite.

Danke für hilfreiche Antworten im Vorraus.


----------

